# 32 old pipes and plumbing need help



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,

During the mold remediation, all 32 years old copper pipes expose to us. They are shown green corrosion, and rust on the pipes. The contractor recommends us to replace some of them.

They had to remove water heater at that time because it had leaked. Now, we have to replace the water heater.

I would like to have the whole plumbing system check because I did not want to deal with mold again in the future.

What is the best way to check leaks?

Below are the pictures post mold remediation:


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

More pictures of post mold remediation:


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

Below are pictures of pipes:


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

Below are pictures of pipes 2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Call a licensed plumber, you need help


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Your Licensed Plumber will know exactly what needs to be done...

And like you say...
You don't want to go through this Mold Remediation Again so you should only use a Licensed Plumber...


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

Below are pictures of pipes 3:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where are you Mike?
We might have some guys right on this forum that are near you...


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

The contractor arranges licensed plumber contractor for us. But the contractor went through the inside property with us yesterday and pointed it out to which pipe lines and valves need to be replaced. He mentioned nothing about checking leaks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mike06 said:


> The contractor arranges licensed plumber contractor for us. But the contractor went through the inside property with us yesterday and pointed it out to which pipe lines and valves need to be replaced. He mentioned nothing about checking leaks.


Well you should ask him then...

Or find one that will give you answers...

Some of the guys here are very good at slab leak detection and repipes...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think a licensed plumber is your best option. Why not consult with one onsite and compensate him for his years of experience and expertise? Or do you want free information here?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The other option is to read the requirements here;


----------



## mike06 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dla,

No, I do not want free service in here. I just want to know the plumbing system, right question to ask. Now, I think I have right question to ask.

The issue is the contractor arranges Licenses Plumber. I think that I should request to meet Licensed Plumber onsite through contractor.

Thanks for all your comments/suggestions.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You shouldn't even be here. I guess you can't read. This forum is for "professional plumbers only".

Not for DIY or to ask questions. Your on the wrong message board. Go to the DIY board........:vs_no_no_no::ban:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

That's a pretty funny support for the stubouts.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats how we used to do it in the old days. We didn't have all the high tech Holdrite brackets like they do now. I put them in for stub outs like that also shower valves and horizontal bracing. Scrap prices weren't as high as they are now also. I remember taking a few hundred pounds back from Chrysler Tech Center and getting .62 for number 1.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> That's a pretty funny support for the stubouts.



Old plumber I used to work with called them Mississippi hangers. Works well when running in a joist space on houses. Not too expensive if its type m. Pretty sturdy too.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Copper rolled under and through the slab has created a lot of work for plumbers these days. When we were doing that type of ground work we never thought it would need to be replaced. Too bad we did not know how long it would last or how some soils would react to copper causing pin holes. But here in California we were installing galvanized under the slab which had its own problems.


----------



## borntoplumb (Jan 12, 2016)

It's good to error on the side of caution. Sometimes its just better to replace now, instead of down the road. That would be my advice


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

